# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Gjurmë Floriri Nga Virtyti Shqiptar

## Maqellarjot

*GJURMË FLORIRI NGA VIRTYTI SHQIPTAR

*
1.
Kronika e lashtë tregon se Dari i mundur i Persisë kish lënë qerren Mbretërore me rrobat e purpurta e vetë fluturoi me kalë. Tendën e tij po e ruante për fitimtarin, Lekën e Madh, truproja e tij. Sa hyri, ai dëgjoi vaje të huaja grash që luteshin të trëmbura. Pyeti, dhe i thanë se qe familja e Darit - nëna, gruaja dhe bijat. Ato kishin parë rrotull rrobat e arit e po ulërinin duke menduar se ai qe vrarë!
Leka i Madh urdhëroi, jo vetëm të mos prekeshin gratë por dhe të nderoheshin. E ëma e Darit me sy lutës i ra në këmbë komandantit Efestion, duke kujtuar se ai qe Aleksandri i Madh! Të pranishmit i bënë shënjë asaj se fitimtari i parë qe Tjetri, në krah. Leka i Madh u përgjegj i buzëqeshur me sy nga shoku: «Edhe ai është një Aleksandër». Pastaj nënës së kundërshtarit të mundur i hodhi në supe pelerinën e purpurt mbretërore të tij. 


2.
Plutarku shkruan: «I thanë Pirros (së Epirit), - ‘na e largo këtë sharës nga Ambrakia’!
- Jo, tha Pirrua, më mirë të na shajë këtu në sy, para një pakice!…
Më pas ai i thirri e iu drejtua atyre: «Pse më keni sharë»?!
- Po të kishim dhe ca verë përpara do të të kishim sharë më shumë,- iu përgjigjën ata.
Për çiltërsinë e tyre, Pirrua i fali.


3.
Montenji, shkrimtar i shquar francez, në veprën e tij «Esse» shkruan për Skënderbeun: «Një ditë princi i Epirit po ndiqte një ushtar për ta ndëshkuar. Ushtari po i lutej me lot në sy që ta falte! Por kur u bind se Skënderbeu po i afrohej i vendosur e kërcënueshëm, menjëherë nxori edhe ai shpatën. 
Sa pa që ushtari zgjodhi këtë mënyrë për të vdekur dhe jo lotët, Prijësi e fali. Ata që nuk e kanë lexuar historinë e habitëshme dhe trimërinë e Skënderbeut, këtë ngjarje nuk mund ta kuptojnë ».


4.
Në luftën kundër Sulltanit dhe bejlerëve kokëmushkë e trumizë të cilët e pengonin në krijimin e një shteti të pavarur shqiptar, Ali Pashë Tepelena urrente veçanërisht «asnjanësit» dyfytyrë. Kapi njërin prej tyre dhe e pyeti se nga cila anë ishte !
«Me asnjë anë, Pasha, u përgjegj ai, nga të më çojë rryma» !
Ali Tepelena e njohu në fytyrë që e mashtronte, e mbështolli të lidhur te një tra dhe urdhëroi ta hidhnin në lumin Vjosë. «Nisu, i tha, dhe dil ku të të nxjerrë rryma» !


5.
Bajronit Ali Pashë Tepelena i dha dy shoqërues, Dervishin dhe Vasilin. Një mysliman, një krishter.
Erdhi dita e të dy do ndaheshin me poetin e madh. Si shënjë falenderimi, Bajroni u zgjati florinj. Me lot në sy nga ndarja, kur panë monedhat ata ngrinë të fyer dhe i ranë ballit me pëllëmbë: «Bubu ç’na bëre! Pse na fyeve, imzot! Besa te shqiptarët nuk paguhet. Ne duam të na duash, jo të na paguash» !


6.
Tafil Buzi, luftëtar shqiptar me emër dhe komandant i një tabori perandorak, shkoi në hamam të Stambollit të bënde banjë. Ai që shërbente me sapun, një çast i foli shqip. Tafil Buzi, fisnik e inatçor siç qe, u kthye rrëmbimthi tërë xixa në tru dhe e pa rreptë:
«Shqiptari nuk ulet të lajë kurrizin e të tjerëve ! - foli me inat. Mori kamxhikun dhe e qëlloi fort në shpinë sa u përgjak, pastaj i thirri : «Shporru, laj veten me sapun dhe pastro gjakun e keq» !


7.
Bilbilejtë legjendarë të Progonatit qenë nën litar për t’u varur. Ç’kini për të thënë ? - i pyeti pashai xhelat.
«Të ndezim dhe një cigar» - i thanë ata qetësisht.


8.
Një trim kryengritës i Malësisë së Bjeshkëve para vrasjes pushtuesit sllavë e pyetën: «A e ke ndjerë veten më ngushtë»? «*Po, besa - u përgjegj ai - kur në konak më erdhën miq dhe s’kisha çfarë t’u jepja»*!


9.
-Do të të vrasin andartët, Petro! - i tha Petro Nini Luarasit miku i tij i shquar, Themistokli Gërmenji. 
« Sa më shumë të na vrasin aq më shumë do shtohemi – iu përgjegj Petro Nini. – Veç po më vranë tanët pas krahësh, mblidhmani gjakun në një shishe bojëshkrimi se me të fëmijët do shkruajnë gjuhën e mëmës».
Po ashtu u përgjegj pas kërcënimesh dijetari atdhetar Ilia Dilo-Sheperi posa andartët therën në pritë priftin atdhetar martir At Stath Mellani: - Dhe po më therën, fyti im do tregojë formën e shkronjës shqipe « a ». - 


10.
…*Vrasësit grekë me ndihmë të francezëve, para pushkatimit Themistokli Gërmenjit i lidhën sytë: «Zgjidhmini sytë që të shoh dhe njëherë flamurin shqiptar në ballkonin e Korçës»! - u tha trimi. Pastaj shtoi: «Më lejoni që komandën për t’u pushkatuar ta 
jap vetë»!
*

11.
Viktor Eftimiu, shkrimtari i madh rumun me prejardhje shqiptare, shkruan se shqiptari ngado që shkon nëpër botë, rrënjët e vëndlindjes i merr me vete. Ai i ngjan shqiponjës me dy krerë: njera kokë sheh nga vëndi ku e shpie halli, tjetra kokë sheh nga atdheu.


12.
Isa Boletinin Sulltani deshi ta mbante në Stamboll me çdo të mirë, për të qënë larg Kosovës kryengritëse. Trimi legjendar u përgjegj: «Shkëmbenjt e gëmushat e bjeshkëve të mia nuk i këmbej me asnjë saraj e pallat perandorie».


13.
Qe koha kur me nxitjen e shovenëve rrotull qeverisë shqiptare zunë të zienin ndasitë krahinore. Hasan Prishtina tha me neveri për shpirtvegjëlit: «Unë nuk jam as gegë as toskë. Jam shqiptar». 


14.
«Ç’porosi ke ? - i thanë fashistët italianë Vasil Laçit para litarit. «Më jepni një krehër të kreh dhe njëherë flokët»! - u përgjegj.


15.
Më 1913, muaj të tërë shkodranët e mbrojtën me heroizëm të rrallë qytetin e tyre nga pushtuesit malazezë, duke përtërirë qëndresën e pashoqe që u bënë osmanëve pas vdekjes së Skënderbeut.
Esat Pasha i tradhtoi nga brënda; vrau pas krahësh Riza Pashën, komandantin turk me prejardhje shqiptare të garnizonit që mbronte qytetin. Shkodra ra.
«S’kishin ç’bënin më shumë shkodranët luanë, tha kryetari i qeverisë së Vlorës Ismail Bej Qemali, atyre iu mbaruan ushqimet, municionet…».
- Madhëri, pse s’e thoni që i tradhtoi Esati? - e pyetën.
«Fyejmë racën tonë në sy të botës! Shqiptari rrobat që lan i ndër brënda oborrit të shtëpisë, të mos ia shohin bota».


16.
Pas Luftës I Botërore Komisioni europian rivendoste kufijtë mes Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë në jug. Populli shihte si i priteshin trojet. Dy çamër të Konispolit i afrohen përfaqësuesit kryesor të huaj me një kuletë monedhash ari mbledhur në varfërinë e tyre. 
*"]«Merrini kursimet tona, dhe kursenani Shqipërinë, mos e prisni»! iu lutën zyrtarëve të huaj.
Evropiani i komisionit, thonë, bëri që të shtyhej edhe ca kufiri për shqiptarët mbi Konispol, duke mos i dhënë Greqisë dhe atë tokë shqiptare*


17.
Faik Konica, ambasador i Mbretërisë në Amerikë, kish botuar dhe disa qortime të mprehta për Mbretin e tij. Ahmet Zogu e fton në takim. Në një dhomë vetëm të dy.
Konica sheh me habi, se tërë muret rrotull qenë mbushur me artikuj të tij prerë nga gazetat ku kishte thumbuar mbretin. Biseda vazhdoi qetë dhe e fshehtë. «Ç’nuk do jepja, të merrja pak vesh se ç’thanë bashkë»! - shkroi kureshtar Noli… 
Mbreti Zog në Vjenë shkon të shohë operën «Paliaçi». Në dalje, i bëjnë atentat. Goditësi del në gjyq, dhe mbrohet duke i treguar gjykatës së Vjenës artikujt e Konicës kundër Zogut.
«Jo, kunërshtoi prerë Konica - nuk ka të drejtë njeri t’i tregojë dëshmi nëpër botë ato që bëjnë shqiptarët mes tyre»!


18.
Intelektuali atdhetar Mirash Ivanai kish qortuar mprehtë në shtyp sistemin arsimor të kohës (thonë se ato ditë, për të varrosur vëllain kish hequr dhe shitur një dhëmb floriri të tij).
E thërret mbreti Zog e i kërkon t’ja thotë në sy vrejtjet e tij për arsimin. Ivanai ia numëron. Mbreti e dëgjonte qetësisht e në fund i tha: «Jam me ty, qysh sot je i caktuar ministër i arsimit! 


19.
Burri i shtetit , atdhetari i flaktë e i zgjuar Rauf Fico kish thënë: « Me ndihmë të zotit e me flamurin kombëtar në ballë një ditë do ia rikthejmë Shqipërisë dhe Kosovën e Çamërinë. Përndryshe brezat që vijnë do të na gjejnë në varr me gishtin të treguar nga këto trojet tona».
Rrebelët e Haxhi Qamilit në trazirat e kohës Rauf Ficon bashkë me Luigj Gurakuqin i kishin zënë dhe i kishin goditur keq. Më pas, kur Rauf Fico ishte kryetar Bashkie i vjen për hall në zyrë një nga ata që e kishte goditur. Sa e pa, i ardhuri mbeti i ngrirë. Rahuf Fico me buzëqeshje fisnike e afroi dhe e pyeti ç’kërkonte nga shteti! Si e dëgjoi, ia mbaroi kërkesën. 


19. 
Në Kurvelesh fashistët hynë kërcënueshëm në shtëpinë e një atdhetari të moshuar që i kish djemtë në mal. Ai rrinte në vatër e dridhte qetësisht duhan. Të fyer nga qetësia e tij e çudiçme, një nga ushtarët fashistë rrëmbeu një rrobë tèë dhomës dhe e hodhi në zjarr. Plaku dridhte cigare pa ua hedhur sytë. Ushtari tjetër mori e hodhi në prush një rrobë më të shtrenjtë. Plaku kokulur drodhi cigaren tjetër për të mbushur kutinë. Zjarri bubulonte me flakë trazuar tym. Kur ata po kërkonin rroba të tjera më të mira, plaku u ngrit, hapi sëndukun e zgjedhur, nxori qilimin e bukur të miqve dhe e lëshoi mbi zjarr. Fashistët shqyen sytë. Plaka i bërtiti të shoqit të marrosur. Ai e kapi përdore si për ta hedhur dhe atë në zjarr pastaj foli: “Ku është dhe ajo bomba e kuqe italiane” dhe u nis ta kërkonte. “U çmënd” thirri plaka me fytyrë nga ushtarët e huaj si për t’u kërkuar ndihmë. Ata vështruan njeri tjetrin të habitur pa kuptuar qartë se me kë qe e zonja e shtëpisë! 


20.
Komandanti i shquar nacionalist i Ballit Kombëtar gjatë Luftës antifashiste, Hysni Lepenica kërkonte dhe ribashkimin e Kosovës e Çamërisë me trungun e Atdheut. Komunistët e kundërshtuan pasi këtë bashkim e kërkonin dhe fashistët. *Ky ua ktheu se meqë fashistët hanë bukë, pinë ujë e marrin frymë, ne s‘duhet të hamë, të pimë e të marrim frymë!*


21. 
Në fshatin Kardhiq krerë komunistë bënin një mbledhje për të shtuar partizanë, e populli po nderonte me grusht. *Kreu ballist Hasan Dosti* i pa nga larg e pyeti një fshatar afër, se ç‘po bënin ashtu! Ai u përgjegj se kanë ngritur dorën grusht te balli, nderojnë partizançe! Nacionalisti ia ktheu me keqardhje: „*Nesër në fitofshin luftën, do i ngrënë të dyja e do t‘i bien kokës me të dyja duart me grusht*“! 


22.
Nacionalistin e shquar antikomunist, At Anton Harapin po e çonin drejt pushkatimit. Qe natë e udhët tërë baltë. I dërmuar nga torturat, plaku i shenjtë martir ecte dhe ngrinte mantelin lart të mos i ndotej për toke. Kur e pa, pushkatari shoqërues i tha se ç‘i duhej tani kujdesi për rrobën! Ai iu përgjegj si ëngjëlli djallit: „*Zotin dua ta takoj i pastër me të gjitha“! E më tej: „Me vdekjen time kombit i shtoj dhe një rrënjë nën dhè“*. 


23.
*Ish i burgosuri politik nga Dukati i Vlorës M. Hamza më tregonte: «Ndodheshim në qelitë e Burrelit. Një polic i ashpër matjan pa një sherr mes nesh e afrua të na godiste të gjithëve. Ne i shpjeguam se rrahëm pak këtë minoritarin grek në burg me ne, pasi na tha për ngushëllim, se kur të dilte nga burgu në Jug do ngrinte flamurin grek !
Polici i shqeu sytë e thirri drejt tij: «Pasha perëninë e pasha Shqypninë, ky ka thanë kështu, e na kena vetëm nji flamur e nji Shqipni!…» I dha një pëllëmbë të fortë në fytyrë, e rrëmbeu dhe e nisi në birrucë. Për të parën herë ne na buzëqeshi si të na kishte miq të tij. Na pa dhe njëherë në sy një nga një që të mos na harronte, dhe grupin tonë s’e trazoi më tej.
Pas ca ditësh atë nuk e pamë më aty.*


24.
Me ardhjen e shtetit komunist, *nacionalistit Fiqiri Dine, ish kryeministër* në kohën e pushtimit gjerman iu desh të largohej nga Shqipëria përmes Greqisë. Shërbimi grek e thirri dhe i premtoi gjithëçka,dhe rrëzimin e komunizmit, vetëm ai të firmoste se ishte për dhënien e Vorio-Epirit Greqisë. *Shqiptari brez pas brezi iu përgjegj se ai qe armik i betuar i komunizmit, po më mirë Shqipëria ta kishte komunizmin shqiptar se sa pushtimin grek».* Këtij mendimi ai nuk i lëvizi, edhe kur shteti grek e persekutoi në qelira të rënda të burgjeve. 


25.
Në Gjinokastër vdes arsimtari i nderuar M. Andrea. Në familje vete për ngushëllim dhe një shoku i të ndjerit, H.Sh., pensionist. 
Si mbaruan ngushëllimet, në ikje pensionisti la paketën e ngushëllimit. Pastaj vuri mbi të dhe një 5000 lekëshe. «Ia pata marrë hua» shpjegoi lehtë tek e shoqja e të ndjerit për borxhin, të cilin e dinte vetëm i vdekuri.


26.
Më 1913 Shkodrën e kishin rrethuar malazeztë për ta pushtuar. Mes predhave të paprera, Fishta vendosi Flamurin kombëtar në ballkonin kryesor të qytetit. *I thanë të shqetësuar se do ta goditnin me gjyle nga çdo anë, e Fishta u përgjegj : «I përzhitur nga predhat e armiqve, Flamuri ngjan më i bukur».*

----------

